# Critical skills renewal



## sammy2 (May 31, 2016)

hi,

Can anyone help me with this. 

My Critical skills visa renewal application got rejected with reason stating my IITPSA Critical skills letter is fraudulent and fraudulence is a criminal offence and my case is being sent to deportation team for further process.

All my documents are legitimate. I checked with IITPSA and they said DHA never contacted them. They gave me a letter stating that I am active member and Critical skills letter was issued to me. 

I have appealed on the outcome on 12th April 2017 and have provided the original Critical skills letter and the letter provided my IITPSA.

My VISA is expiring end of May 2017. Can I continue to stay with the receipt until the outcome, how long does appeal takes. Did anyone had experienced this situation. Do I need to consult an attorney to stop deportation process?

Please advise.


----------



## 49761218 (May 17, 2016)

sammy2 said:


> hi,
> 
> Can anyone help me with this.
> 
> ...


That should be ok.You just have to avoid travelling out of the country during the waiting period otherwise you may be banned.


----------



## sammy2 (May 31, 2016)

Received my appeal's approved outcome in 10 days.


----------



## papermania (Feb 3, 2017)

sammy2 said:


> Received my appeal's approved outcome in 10 days.


Congrats Amit.


----------



## 49761218 (May 17, 2016)

sammy2 said:


> Received my appeal's approved outcome in 10 days.


Thats great!what did you do or whom did you email to make it that fast?


----------

